# New 3D range in Montrose, CO



## HowlingCoyote (May 20, 2011)

HI folks!
Just joined up and am trying to promote a new range we are in the process of building in western Colorado. This is a primo hunting area and there are no permanent ranges like this in the entire area. We are on 30+ private acres and (so far) have a 15 station full 3D natural terrain course set up. We will also have a sight-in range from 20-50 yards, small tuning & accessory shop, parking, locked entrance, etc. 

Just purchased over 3k in Delta/McKenzie targets. After it is finished, we will film most of the course and put on youtube for people to see. Should be opening July 1st, 2011 at the latest. This is not an actual club, but the fee's will get you unlimited use of the range anytime you want during business hours.

If you live in or near the area, please check us out on Facebook at Howling Coyote Archery LLC. Any questions please ask and help spread the word! Thanks a million!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I just saw this and I am going to have to check this out. I live in Montrose and would love a good place to shoot. I am checking facebook now.


----------



## HowlingCoyote (May 20, 2011)

Here is the link: 
http://www.facebook.com/howlingcoyotearchery

http://www.montrosepress.com/sports...cle_e2b40877-d41c-551a-b2ed-e9400b0485ad.html


----------



## HowlingCoyote (May 20, 2011)

HowlingCoyote said:


> HI folks!
> Just joined up and am trying to promote a new range we are in the process of building in western Colorado. This is a primo hunting area and there are no permanent ranges like this in the entire area. We are on 30+ private acres and (so far) have a 15 station full 3D natural terrain course set up. We will also have a sight-in range from 20-50 yards, small tuning & accessory shop, parking, locked entrance, etc.
> 
> Just purchased over 3k in Delta/McKenzie targets. After it is finished, we will film most of the course and put on youtube for people to see. Should be opening July 1st, 2011 at the latest. This is not an actual club, but the fee's will get you unlimited use of the range anytime you want during business hours.
> ...


http://www.montrosepress.com/sports...cle_e2b40877-d41c-551a-b2ed-e9400b0485ad.html
http://www.facebook.com/howlingcoyotearchery


----------

